# YAY CHLOE WAS FOUND!!!!!!!!!!&



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Our prayers and good thoughts must have worked. Jodi just posted that she's home and will give us the details later!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank God she's okay. I can't wait to hear how Chloe and Jodie are doing. I was thinking of them all day.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a scare!! I cried buckets of tears for our little Chloe.

This most certainly calls for a great big YIPEEEEEE!!!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

BRAVO!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

So glad she is home safe, big hugs fom Boo and I. Cant wait to know what happened!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so happy Chloe is safe!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I missed the original post, but am so glad to hear that your little Chloe is back home and safe!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I cant wait to hear where she found her and how spoiled she's getting today after such a scare! Golly... we cant take this type of stress at SM, it's too much... haha
I'm so relieved to hear she's okay! PHEW.

More red hot chili dancers!








YAY







CHLOE!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There aren't enough





















and





















to fully express how happy I am for Jodi and Chloe.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jodi, I am so happy chloe is home.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks you guys! I still can't believe she is actually in my house! 

Here is what happened. I let both my girls out to potty this morning when the phone rang. So I ran inside to get it and talked to my husband for a few minutes. When I went back to call the girls in, my yorkie was just standing there all wierd and wouldn't come to me and Chloe was gone. I looked up in the sky and there were atleast 4-5 hawks circling over head. I freaked out! I searched our entire yard then put my boots on went through the fences and searched all our neighbors properties too. I saw LOTS of piles of chicken feathers where the hawks or something had been steeling chickens and eating them, this scared the heck out of me!! I called my husband and my mother and they got off work to help me look for her. When my husband got home he took our golden retriever out in the fields to look. He came back in and told me that all of his chickens were missing. So those hawks were definatley preying in our yard. Well that was it, I just knew that Chloe had been scooped up by one of the hawks and taken away. We continued looking throughout the day. Then it was time to pick my kids up at school and take them to a doctor's appt. they couldn't miss (my husband stayed home just in case) When I got back with the kids, I let my yorkie out to potty again and what do I see when I open the back door? CHLOE!! Just sittin there like nothing had happened! Waggin her tail at me! I couldn't believe my eyes! I just started crying! I still can't believe she is home, I spent all day thinking she was gone forever!

Now I can breathe and have a big fat hamburger. I didn't even eat today.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm happy shes back! No more scaring everyone Chloe!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so very glad she's home, jodi. i mean...putting myself in your shoes had me close to tears. i was so worried for you and chloe. i feel so much better knowing she's safe and sound home with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrifying experience! I am so glad that little Chloe is okay. Do you think she was hiding from the hawks? She may have been frightened if one tried to pick her up.

I am so glad this story had a happy ending! We have all been so worried!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

boy I am sure she has a story to tell if she could. Chloe, you mustn't do that ever again!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a huge relief! I watched the boards all afternoon. While I was eating sushi Jaimie text messaged that Chloe was OK. I am so thankful that it turned out ok. That little stinker.....wonder where she was on her grand adventure? 








to your family for a harrowing day...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jodi I can only imagine the thoughts that were going through your mind all day wondering where little Chloe could be. With all the evidence pointing toward the worst with hawks in the area, what else could you have thought? I know how horrible it is from the time I had an encounter with a coyote when Scooby was little and even though he was safe in my arms and nothing bad happened, it's the after thoughts of what may have happened that play on your mind and that is horrible. I had nighmares that night.
I just pray that you can now relax and enjoy cuddling up to Chloe knowing she is safe at home where she belongs with you all.
I am just so relieved and happy that all turned out well


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What a relief! Since you know the hawks were about your place, I bet the other person earlier was right. I bet she had been hiding from the hawks. She may have had a close scare. It will be interesting to watch her behavior when she goes out again. Regardless, I am so very happy that she is home safe and sound. Give her lots of attention and love, then get some rest. Your stress levels are probably too high!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Jodi, I am so so happy to hear the good news!




























You and Chloe have been on my mind all day. I'm so glad she is safe and back home with you.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a story, Jodi. And what a funny ending. You open the door and there she is, like nothing happened.














Yeah, I also wonder where she went on her little excursion. 

Chloe, little darling, you must listen to your mommie from now on, and NEVER even THINK about running off again - NEVER!! Your mommie can't take it, and neither can her friends at SM.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw this news of the terrible fright over little Chloe! I was happy I knew right away that she had been found...but what a truamatic day it had to have been. I have said a prayer of "Thanks" that it all turned out OK!...WHEW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

whew!! thank you for the great news!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks be to _GOD_ for your <strike>good</strike> GREAT news!! I am so thrilled for you, your family and precious little Chloe









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just picked up that thread. My gosh Jodi what a day. I am soooooo glad she found her way back home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow how scary that experience must have been...soo glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=10649:attachment]I'm so glad Chloe has returned home.What a terrible frightening experience to go through.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow , I have been out all day and when I read this I was so relieved that it all turned out well














I am so happy for you and Chloe


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jodi, i'm so gald everythig turned out well, I know how scarey it is living in the country. God just kept his arms around little Chloe, I wonder where she went?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank God and all that is holy that Chloe is home safe and sound!















Jodi, I can't imagine what you went thru, but you, my dear, deserve the biggest margarita I can make tonight!

noselicks,
ann marie and the "girl who loves happy endings!" buttercup


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Again, I am so happy that she is home and I know that you checked her all over to make sure that she is fine. You never know, those hawks can be ruthless...do you think that maybe perhaps they either tried to get her like the others said and she hid or perhaps maybe it did get her but she got away?? I shudder to think of the possibilities......check her for claw marks....Poor Chloe, Thank God she is safe.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I asked Miss Chloe where the heck she ran off to and why she worried me/us like she did, but she just jumped up and licked my nose







...we may never know her secrets...

Believe me, I have been shuddering all day at the possibilities of things that might have happened. I think that she could have been scared and ran off and hid, that sounds like a very likely cause. But if that was so, I can't figure out why she was gone so long. In any case she will never be left outside unattended ever again.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

First, I have to say how Great God is! It is only by the His grace that little Chloe is safe, and back in her mommy's arms right now. Especially knowing that the hawks were there, and had already gotten the chickens.
Second, I had not been able to get on the computer today, and now I am thankful that I didn't. I couldn't have taken it wondering, waiting, and worrying.

Jodi,
I don't know how thankful you must be right now, but I have said a prayer of thanks for giving you back OUR Chloe. Even though I already knew that Chloe was safe, I had to read through the original thread first so that I knew what had happened. Although in the 15 pages there wasn't much anything except prayers going out for your baby. I am amazed at how quickly the prayers started for your baby, and thankful to know that we have such a supportive community here.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Chloe is safe and sound. What a day! I just wonder where that little
white fluffball went. Chasing hawks?







Does she think she's a chicken dog?








We may never know the full story.........but we know the happy ending.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So Glad Chloe is back home where she belongs!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

What a day for you! I don't know how you managed to drive to the doctors, you must have been on mommy autopilot for your human kids, huh? I'm estatic Chloe is ok!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is such WONDERFUL news. Now that Chloe is safe and sound you can strangle her for scaring you (LOL) . Sarah


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG - see what happens when you live down under!!!

I go to bed, get up and then see a post that Chloe was missing. My heart just about stopped. A hawk...

















Then I saw the post that she had been found. Yipppppeeeeee























I see that the prayer to St Anthony was inviked. Well done.

I always say a prayer to St Anthony when something is lost around the house etc. And 99% of the time it work!!

A BIG THANK YOU St Anthony.
















Jodi I am just so happy that Chloe is home. I wonder where she went? Maybe she's got a boyfriend??

I know the feeling when suddenly your baby goes 'missing'. Hubby has left the gates open on occasions, then Chloe goes 'missing' and... well...... you know the feeling.
















Anyway Im so glad that it turned out good. Give Chloe a BIG hug from me and lots of kisses too.

Chloe sends nose wicks to Chloe also


































Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I just spent some time reading every single post that was made for me and Chloe today and I wanted to apologize to you all for not checking in and updating you. I feel bad that I dropped a bomb then logged off not to return all day. All of you were so genuinely concerned, it made me cry. I appreciate every prayer and good thought that was made for us. I know they helped keep her safe. I hope you understand that I just couldn't come on here and tell you all that she wasn't home yet. Nor did I want to come on here and see her sweet picture in my signature. I actually was quite in shock and couldn't believe this was really happening to us. 

When my husband came in the house a little while ago, Chloe barked at him and I felt so fortunate to hear her bark, I thought it was gone forever. Gosh, she is such a sweet thing, whatever would I do without her.







I'm crying again! I just need to go to bed now.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

We are sooooooo happy to hear this good news.Welcome back Chloe


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just spent some time reading every single post that was made for me and Chloe today and I wanted to apologize to you all for not checking in and updating you. I feel bad that I dropped a bomb then logged off not to return all day. All of you were so genuinely concerned, it made me cry. I appreciate every prayer and good thought that was made for us. I know they helped keep her safe. I hope you understand that I just couldn't come on here and tell you all that she wasn't home yet. Nor did I want to come on here and see her sweet picture in my signature. I actually was quite in shock and couldn't believe this was really happening to us.
> 
> When my husband came in the house a little while ago, Chloe barked at him and I felt so fortunate to hear her bark, I thought it was gone forever. Gosh, she is such a sweet thing, whatever would I do without her.
> 
> ...


I'm crying with you Jodi. Hey!! Our baby is okay. That's ALL that matters.

I LOVE you and Chloe so very much. I was so very scared. We all were.

Love You and Chloe to pieces









BIG huggles,

Debbie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

All I have to say is that I was so happy that Chloe was found and when I came home I played with Sparkey all night. We are so tired now







I think he thinks I've gone mad









I was also looking for something else other than microchip. I found a GPS collar for dogs that you can see on your computer or cell phone on a map where they are all the time. but I wanted something like that in a microchip. I don't think they have it yet. The collar we may forget to put on all the time







you would think that with all these advanced technology they would make something like that. maybe I just don't know about it. for the collar you have to pay $300 and then for service $20 a month and you can see on your cell phone where the dog is on a map. I think I would pay that but not for the collar. only if it was in a form of a microchip injected.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so glad she is okay..










Prayers do work!!!


Andrea~


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When I saw your first post my heart stopped, we have hawks & barn owls and that is a very scary thought indeed. I'm so glad your baby is back and safe in your arms.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

All of us here understands Jodi. I'm sure if any one of us was in your shoes yesterday - we would not have wanted to come online and post updates. We were all looking for the *one* update saying she was home. Thank God we got it!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

So glad you found her. Thank God.







It made me give Louis an extra squeeze last night.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jodi,

I am so glad that little Chloe was found safe and sound...I am so sorry that my prayers were not a part of the chorus yesterday...I did not find out until late last night that anything was wrong, when Debbie (3maltmom) called and asked if I had heard...

I am thankful that your little one was found....I am also thankful that this site is so wonderful...we all really do love one another so very much.

I hugged and snuggled Teddy a bit more last night and this morning already....just knowing how precious there lives are. 

So prayers of thanks for you Chloe and all of us.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad all turn out well. That was a scare. Jodi I know you are keeping her close today. Did you ever figure out where she had been?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Jodi I am so happy that Chloe came home safe and sound. This is exactly the time when we wish those stinkers could talk. I bet she has lots to say. Guess the chickens looked a lot more tastier than Chloe.
Deborah and Rylee


----------

